# Stock Boost Pressure?



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a stock 07' GTI and I was wondering if anybody knows the stock boost pressure


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a stock 06 AXX DSG with only mod being a boost gauge and am running at 1700m. 
Seems to hold around 10 to 12 psi till around 4500rpm and then start dropping. Spike around 13-14psi. 
That's on mine anyway in S.A.


----------



## mkvgtiblk06 (Mar 2, 2007)

My car boost stock was 11psi thats what it would hold.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Stock boost...post latest VW Intake Flap Revision...


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

stock should spike at 14-15


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

I put mine in stock more yesterday for kicks (or lack there of. it was raining thought I wouldn't miss the power...wrong!). mine only spiked to a whopping 11psi and held 10psi.


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (02GTI-VR6-same1)*

Thanx for the info, I really appriciate it


----------



## Wizz (Jun 26, 2006)

Mine spikes 14 and holds 10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x1Pv_a0u3Q (the gauge is 1psi off)


----------



## Vovegas2200 (Aug 4, 2011)

I spike at 20 and hold at 14-15 PSI. I im not the original owner so im not sure if Im modded... I am thinking yes?


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Vovegas2200 said:


> I spike at 20 and hold at 14-15 PSI. I im not the original owner so im not sure if Im modded... I am thinking yes?


I have Revo Stage 2 and I spike 20-22psi and hold around 15psi. My guess is your ECU has been flashed.


----------



## Vovegas2200 (Aug 4, 2011)

ALRDesign said:


> I have Revo Stage 2 and I spike 20-22psi and hold around 15psi. My guess is your ECU has been flashed.


Maybe you can help locate where the Blow-off valve is? I hear it.. its very loud... i just cant freakin find it LOL... I may find the answer before you write me back... we shall see!


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

The diverter valve is mounted on the turbo. Gotta go under the car to get to it. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry for bringing this thread back from the dead, but I also have a stock '07 GTI like the OP. I'm just wondering, why does a turbo "spike" at a higher PSI and flatten out afterward? I can definitely HEAR this in my car under certain circumstances. Example, 4th gear, 30mph, foot down. Boost comes on around 1800rpm, up around 50mph and say 4000rpm that "whoosshhhh" isn't as audible. Is boost dependent on RPM and speed, or do I have the whole concept wrong?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

It seems to me that The turbo is shoving air into the intake and it isn't worked through to the exhaust until the motor is reving faster and working more air through. 

Boost is the pressure in the intake, so as the rpms are higher the air is being moved through, so the pressure is lower. 

Does that make sense?


2006 Passat 2.0T
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake/New South Boost Gauge, eBay Climate Knobs, VCDS


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Tutti57 said:


> It seems to me that The turbo is shoving air into the intake and it isn't worked through to the exhaust until the motor is reving faster and working more air through.
> 
> Boost is the pressure in the intake, so as the rpms are higher the air is being moved through, so the pressure is lower.
> 
> ...


I understand, so a slight drop under constant acceleration is totally normal? I'm guessing on a chipped car there is no drop?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*boost*

11.7 psi is whats called for. anything close could be guage variation.


----------



## Yonatin (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a question. What is the safest level of boost on stock everything you can push. I have a manual boost controller and wanted to put it on but didn't want to over do things. And will it throw the "over boost" cel if I decided to put it on?


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

x2 on the manual controller. 
i dont want to chip my ecu because my plan is k04 FT later on but for now. whats the safest these engines can handle with bolt ons? stage 1 chips bump it up to 21/15 and since stock is 15/12, can we raise the boost to like 13-14 safely?


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've run mine to 23psi but that was with a flash 
Don't think the ECU will let you go much above stock, unflashed 
I might be wrong though 
Terry


----------

